# Gold coast offshore 22nd of June



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everybody,

If someone is paddling somewhere tomorrow morning and want a bit of company, I am keen on joining ! If no answer, I ll launch from palm beach just before 6 and will be on channel 7. I usually troll around for pelagic.
Cheers

Boris


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks mate,

I ll see how I go. Cheers
Boris


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Guys, If you would like we have setup a Facebook page for the Palmy Army Yak Fishing Crew, if you guys fish Palmy and any of the Gold Coast and Tweed Waters and want to hook up with some of the boys, just request to join the group via this link and I can accept you, we have only just set it up this week, so we have to get the word out. We will list organised trips and catches in the area etc ! https://www.facebook.com/groups/761267063929758/
Cheers Justin


----------

